# Can I roast some Habaneros indoors?



## Jeekinz (Mar 8, 2008)

and some anaheim's inside without killing myself?  LOL   I'm out of charchoal and it's wet outside.


----------



## GB (Mar 8, 2008)

I seriously doubt it, unless you have an amazing ventilation system.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 8, 2008)

Naah...one of those ventless jobs. I'll wait 'till tomorrow and put them on the grill.


----------



## GB (Mar 8, 2008)

Smart move. Your eyes and respiration system will thank you.


----------



## QSis (Mar 8, 2008)

You'd be fine roasting the anaheims.  Not sure about habeneros.

Lee


----------



## auntdot (Mar 8, 2008)

Yes, am a chile head in training.  Will put hot sauce on almost everything, including salad.  Actually, as an aside, a bit of chile stuff goes well with most salads.

We bought this house with a Viking stove and a very strong vent fan (I hate it but that is another story) and would only consider roasting habaneros if the fan was on full blast and the windows were open.  And would make sure there were no kids about. 

As QSis said the Anaheims, which are fairly mild, will be fine. But the habaneros are a different story.

Habaneros have a lovely flavor and the heat is tamed somewhat by roasting.  But be very careful when doing so. 

And always wear gloves when dealing with any truly hot pepper.  Call Auntdot a wimp if you must but I have seen some very, in retrospect, uproariously funny incidents resulting from the cutting very hot peppers without the gloves.


----------



## Yonsen (Mar 8, 2008)

you can do it in an oven at high temps (425-500) if you dont want to do so on a gas range or BBQ. Its sealed and the high temp should gurantee a quick char of the thin skin for peeling later. it takes longer for peppers in the oven than directly on flames, but still has the same outcome without the fumes.


----------



## GB (Mar 8, 2008)

I would not recommend that Yonsen. Ovens are not sealed. They vent into the room. Not only that, but as soon as you open the oven door all the fumes will pour into the kitchen.


----------



## Yonsen (Mar 8, 2008)

GB said:


> I would not recommend that Yonsen. Ovens are not sealed. They vent into the room. Not only that, but as soon as you open the oven door all the fumes will pour into the kitchen.



no trouble so far, but by all means discard  the option if it feels questionable.

--
(edit, condensing space)

In response to the next post down, i forgot some key detail.

Partial thanks to the cool-down fan the oven automatically activates once power to the heating elements has been cut (aka. , the "off" button"). Harmlessly jettisons whatever said irritant matter outside. Sorry birds


----------



## GB (Mar 8, 2008)

I have not tried doing it with habs in my oven, so if you have done it with success Yonsen then I bow to your experience.


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 11, 2008)

Heck, I have to be careful roasting Hab's in the kitchen I work at.  Even with a commercial exhaust system, one of the other cooks filled the kitchen with habanero fumes as he was sauteing them months ago.  I would be interested in smoking some Hab's, though.  Heck, I've got my smoker fired up right now.  Maybe I need to make a run to the store????


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Mar 13, 2008)

You must love playing with fire.  Even the best vent system can not do justice to habanaro fumes.  If you love your family,friends,etc go out side


----------



## Nova5 (Mar 15, 2008)

auntdot said:


> Yes, am a chile head in training.  Will put hot sauce on almost everything, including salad.  Actually, as an aside, a bit of chile stuff goes well with most salads.
> 
> We bought this house with a Viking stove and a very strong vent fan (I hate it but that is another story) and would only consider roasting habaneros if the fan was on full blast and the windows were open.  And would make sure there were no kids about.
> 
> ...



Its not the cutting so much as when the lunkhead rubs their eyes without washing their hands for 10 minutes....

lets just say.. not only can the feel the fire in their eyes, you can see it literally!


----------



## ErikC (Mar 16, 2008)

Yonsen said:


> Partial thanks to the cool-down fan the oven automatically activates once power to the heating elements has been cut (aka. , the "off" button"). Harmlessly jettisons whatever said irritant matter outside. Sorry birds


 
Actually, birds are not affected by hot spices. The capsaicin in peppers that fools us into thinking something is hurting us does not affect a bird's nervous system in the same way. We had a Macaw that loved peppers, and anytime I cooked with peppers I would throw the seeds, ribs and stems to our chickens and they went nuts for them.

Unfortunately, it did not lead to spicy eggs.


----------



## Yonsen (Mar 16, 2008)

ErikC said:


> Actually, birds are not affected by hot spices. The capsaicin in peppers that fools us into thinking something is hurting us does not affect a bird's nervous system in the same way. We had a Macaw that loved peppers, and anytime I cooked with peppers I would throw the seeds, ribs and stems to our chickens and they went nuts for them.
> 
> Unfortunately, it did not lead to spicy eggs.



the bird part was a joke. lol. 
Thats good to know though


----------



## gto (Jun 9, 2008)

No way!  When I was a young Marine I went home with a buddy, his grandmother was from Mexico, she was cooking, not sure if she was roasting or what, some type of hot peper.  I didnt last a minute in the kitchen.  I literally felt like Id been gased.


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 10, 2008)

When I first started growing habs, I thought I would dry a few in the toaster oven.  Never did that again.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 10, 2008)

Glad I read this thread, I'd have just put them under the broiler like when I do red peppers. 
Are the fumes really that bad? It's a pepper! I understand it's a crazy hot pepper..... but really? That bad??? 
Wow. Something new every day!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 10, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Glad I read this thread, I'd have just put them under the broiler like when I do red peppers.
> Are the fumes really that bad? It's a pepper! I understand it's a crazy hot pepper..... but really? That bad???
> Wow. Something new every day!!!!


 
I actually roasted the peppers on the grill.  But for one of the sauce recipes I needed to saute some ingredients including the habs.  My kitchen did have a "spicy aroma" but it wasn't too bad.  And I was standing over the pan.


----------



## GB (Jun 10, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I understand it's a crazy hot pepper..... but really? That bad???
> Wow.


Just think of the pepper spray they sell for self defense. Same idea.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 10, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> and some anaheim's inside without killing myself?  LOL   I'm out of charchoal and it's wet outside.


I wouldn't. Even roasting jalepeno's in the house or cooking them just regular, set my senses in a whirl.  My husband for sure can't stand it.  It'd probably fill your house with fumes that'd be awful to bear...


----------



## babetoo (Jun 11, 2008)

did it occur to anyone, that if these are so harmful to the outside of your body, what pray tell will it do to the inside.


babe


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 11, 2008)

ErikC said:


> Unfortunately, it did not lead to spicy eggs.



Bummer, that would have been neat to say the least!


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 11, 2008)

I've never understood why people get such a kick out of really hot food.  I mean the real spicy stuff just kills me.  I collect hot sauces.  I have about 25 little bottles of them and love them.  Mostly for their cute bottles but they do add flavor.  But just drop, I am not even kidding here, on a scrambled egg, knocked me off the stool and set me to drinking milk all day long. I was on fire, no extra flavor, how can you taste something when your face is ablaze?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 11, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I've never understood why people get such a kick out of really hot food.  I mean the real spicy stuff just kills me.  I collect hot sauces.  I have about 25 little bottles of them and love them.  Mostly for their cute bottles but they do add flavor.  But just drop, I am not even kidding here, on a scrambled egg, knocked me off the stool and set me to drinking milk all day long. I was on fire, no extra flavor, how can you taste something when your face is ablaze?



Me neither. I like the flavor of spices, so I am careful when I mix them to make sure they don't 'over power' everything else. Which is one of the reasons for smoking the habeneros, it helps to mild out the flavor as well as give it a nice smoky flavor. For me that means easier and more versatile use in recipes.
I really do like the flavor of Jalepenos, but the last thing I want to do is just sit there and chomp on them all day, or layer it on a pizza crust, use hot sauce for the pizza sauce, cover with pepper cheese, and call it a Hot Atomic Pepper Pizza!!
That's just showing off!


----------



## Russellkhan (Jun 11, 2008)

This thread reminds me of an article I read awhile back about a chef making nam prik pao (Thai pepper paste). 

I've wanted to make the stuff myself, but don't dare try as my kitchen has no vent hood.


----------



## mcnerd (Jun 11, 2008)

And I thought I was being a dare devil by dehydrating about 5 lbs of fresh garlic in the house.


----------



## gadzooks (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a friend named Doug, who has moved to other environs, but when he was a neighbor, he managed a packing house in Oxnard, and when the habaneros came in he would give me about half a bushel. (I have to grow 'em or buy 'em, now). I always roast them OUTSIDE. I also dry them OUTSIDE. I also use them in salsa, for paste, sauce, minced fresh...I have been known to occasionally pop one in my mouth like a berry and scarf it down. They make incredible poppers...de-seed, and stuff with queso fresco, batter like rellenos and deep fry. An excellent excuse for drinking a lot of beer with lime and salt. If you need one.


----------



## sattie (Jun 12, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> and some anaheim's inside without killing myself? LOL I'm out of charchoal and it's wet outside.


 
LOL!!!  I did not read through this whole thread, but I admire your willing to ask!!!!  I would have had to ask the same question myself!


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 12, 2008)

It was holiday time and I made a batch of food for the girls/guys that worked there, me included.  I love home made salsa and don't think I've ever made it twice the same way.  I made 4 batches all different being very proud of my talent.  Brought home made chips too and lots of them.  A good variety I might add.  There was tons of other food I made too but was particularly proud of the salsas.  Expected rave reviews, gad, I'm caddy.  The owner had been eating all day long seemingly enjoying every morsel that passed her lips and finally she came over to me and said, "You know the old saying is so true what they say about Mexican food."  I said, "Oh yea, what's that."  She said, "Mexican food is so good and so hot, follow it up with ice cream please and quickly to cool the spot."  I've never forgotten that.  It took me a minute but I figured it out.....


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 12, 2008)

Last week I made a Papaya Habanero sauce.  I fire-roasted two Hab's, skinned and seeded them, minced, and sauteed them with some julienned shallots and diced papayas, then simmered in pineapple juice, and finally pureed.  I made about 2 qt.  It was good!  Nice, rounded flavor with a quick, light jab of heat at the start that quickly faded to a mild warmth.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 12, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> Last week I made a Papaya Habanero sauce.  I fire-roasted two Hab's, skinned and seeded them, minced, and sauteed them with some julienned shallots and diced papayas, then simmered in pineapple juice, and finally pureed.  I made about 2 qt.  It was good!  Nice, rounded flavor with a quick, light jab of heat at the start that quickly faded to a mild warmth.


I'd sure like you to post that somewhere...hint hint hint


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 12, 2008)

hint.
hint.
hint.
hint.


----------



## Russellkhan (Jun 12, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I'd sure like you to post that somewhere...hint hint hint



I don't really understand what you're asking for here. It looks pretty well posted to me.  I guess it doesn't have traditional formatting and he left the salt and the exact proportions out of the recipe above, but if he cooks anything like me, it's all by feel and that's a recipe. 

Also, didn't I read something earlier in the thread about how you don't like really hot foods?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 12, 2008)

We were just kidding him about making sure to share the recipe by putting it in a thread of its own. I cook the same way a lot of the times, no exact measurements.


----------



## gadzooks (Jun 12, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> Last week I made a Papaya Habanero sauce.  I fire-roasted two Hab's, skinned and seeded them, minced, and sauteed them with some julienned shallots and diced papayas, then simmered in pineapple juice, and finally pureed.  I made about 2 qt.  It was good!  Nice, rounded flavor with a quick, light jab of heat at the start that quickly faded to a mild warmth.



Sounds fantastic...I'll have to try it. It doesn't take too many Hab's for flavor. Overdo them and that subtle , smoky flavor is lost to all those Scovill's.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 15, 2008)

Well, I didn't measure anything, just "cooking by the seat of my pants", like I usually do when I've got a deadline.  Yes, I left out of the salt.  I can't even remember if I added any.  If I did, it wasn't much.  You might want to add a little honey at the end when you taste for seasoning.  I diced the papayas up into 1/4" dice, so that they'll cook down faster.  Otherwise, just procede as I stated.


----------

